# Marilyn Manson brucia Bibbia sul palco. A Firenze. Video.



## admin (10 Novembre 2015)

Nel corso del concerto tenuto a Firenze, Marilyn Manson, star della musica metal, ha preso in mano una Bibbia e l'ha bruciata durante la canzone Antichrist Superstar.

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (10 Novembre 2015)




----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (10 Novembre 2015)

St' anticristi vigliacchi avessero le balls per bruciare il corano


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Che schifo....
No non parlo del gesto, che francamente trovo scenografico quanto insignificante ma mi riferisco a quegli idioti che vanno ad un concerto e anziché godersi lo show passano due ore a girare video da pubblicare poi sul web..in estate sono stato a un concerto di Noel Gallagher ed è stato uguale, pieno di dementi co sto telefonino sempre li a riprendere...li avrei presi a schiaffoni..


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Novembre 2015)

regà , però dovete scindere LO SPETTACOLO dalla vita vera .... 

Lui come tantissimi artisti fanno spettacolo e molti anche musica che non gli piace ( ahimè ) per portare a casa la pagnotta .


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (10 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Che schifo....
> No non parlo del gesto, che francamente trovo scenografico quanto insignificante ma mi riferisco a quegli idioti che vanno ad un concerto e anziché godersi lo show passano due ore a girare video da pubblicare poi sul web..in estate sono stato a un concerto di Noel Gallagher ed è stato uguale, pieno di dementi co sto telefonino sempre li a riprendere...li avrei presi a schiaffoni..



ormai è così a tutti i concerti, una cosa insopportabile, rimpiango i vecchi tempi


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (10 Novembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> regà , però dovete scindere LO SPETTACOLO dalla vita vera ....
> 
> Lui come tantissimi artisti fanno spettacolo e molti anche musica che non gli piace ( ahimè ) *per portare a casa la pagnotta* .



Un eufemismo per dire che hanno venduto l'anima al diavolo, al dio denaro. In questo caso bruciare la Bibbia combacia perfettamente.

Ma poi era la Bibbia o il Vangelo? E perchè non venderebbe bene a bruciare qualcos'altro?


----------



## Hellscream (10 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nel corso del concerto tenuto a Firenze, Marilyn Manson, star della musica *metal*, ha preso in mano una Bibbia e l'ha bruciata durante la canzone Antichrist Superstar.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post



Prego???


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Novembre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Un eufemismo per dire che hanno venduto l'anima al diavolo, al dio denaro. In questo caso bruciare la Bibbia combacia perfettamente.
> 
> Ma poi era la Bibbia o il Vangelo? E perchè non venderebbe bene a bruciare qualcos'altro?



questo si è gia bruciato il cervello da parecchio tempo


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Novembre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> St' anticristi vigliacchi avessero le balls per bruciare il corano



lo stavo per scrivere io.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Novembre 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Prego???



Beh dai MM è l emblema del Metal e della musica gridata


----------



## Freddy Manson (10 Novembre 2015)

Ha fatto già in passato cose simili, nulla di nuovo.

Che belli però i tempi di Antichrist Superstar...


----------



## Brain84 (11 Novembre 2015)

Lui ha fatto le scuole cattoliche. Tutto ciò che fa è figlio del personaggio che si è creato


----------



## 666psycho (11 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nel corso del concerto tenuto a Firenze, Marilyn Manson, star della musica metal, ha preso in mano una Bibbia e l'ha bruciata durante la canzone Antichrist Superstar.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post



ha fatto bene...


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Novembre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> St' anticristi vigliacchi avessero le balls per bruciare il corano



Bé va detto che tecnicamente l'anticristo è una figura dell'iconografia Cristiana...in effetti non avrebbe molto senso bruciare un corano...

PS: in ogni caso col piffero che lo farebbero, ci tengono alla pelle pure loro e sanno con chi si può scherzare e con chi no..non è un caso se nel mondo VIP senti attacchi continui alla chiesa e al Papa (a questo di adesso meno) ma non si leva mai un vagito contro mussulmani o Ebrei..


----------



## neversayconte (11 Novembre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> St' anticristi vigliacchi avessero le balls per bruciare il corano



Bravo.


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Novembre 2015)




----------



## sion (11 Novembre 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ha fatto bene...



questa e' la tua opinione..per me non ha fatto bene..e' un gesto che mi fa vomitare.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (11 Novembre 2015)

Io aspetto solo il primo pirla che si dia fuoco sul palco.
Maremma buhaiola cosa non si fa ormai per la grana....


----------



## Tobi (11 Novembre 2015)

che idiota, ma ancora piu idioti quelli nel video che urlano alla visione del gesto. 
Pagliaccio


----------



## Shevchenko (12 Novembre 2015)

Lui e' un artista della Madonna. Lo adoro. Ma fa musica commerciale, cioe' il metal, quello pesante e' altro.

Il video manco lo guardo, mi annoio a veder ste cose. Pero' come dargli torto? La bibbia e' uno dei libri Fantasy piu' brutti di sempre.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Novembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Il video manco lo guardo, mi annoio a veder ste cose. Pero' come dargli torto? La bibbia e' uno dei libri Fantasy piu' brutti di sempre.



Allora la prossima volta potrebbe anche dar fuoco a Harry Potter o a Twilight già che c'è...


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Novembre 2015)

Arrigo4ever ha scritto:


> Io aspetto solo il primo pirla che si dia fuoco sul palco.
> Maremma buhaiola cosa non si fa ormai per la grana....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Novembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Lui e' un artista della Madonna. Lo adoro. Ma fa musica commerciale, cioe' il metal, quello pesante e' altro.
> 
> Il video manco lo guardo, mi annoio a veder ste cose. Pero' come dargli torto? La bibbia e' uno dei libri Fantasy piu' brutti di sempre.


Scherzi? Come fantasy ha una storyline eccezionale, altro che Tolkien e Rowling.


----------

